# Joke or insult?



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm a very sarcastic person, especially towards my friends. There's a lot of insult based humour between us. For example, I have a Korean friend who always makes eastern European jokes about me and I always make Asian jokes about him. Are either of us racist? Do we actually believe those stereotypes? No, we don't, we're just comfortable enough to joke around with each other and we both know we won't get offended by them. I'm fine with that type of "mean joke".

That being said, if I actually see I've struck a nerve on someone and legitimately annoyed or hurt them, I immediately stop joking about that matter. If it's bad, I'm not above apologising. I might be sarcastic, but I'm not an a**hole.

But some people, once they find that nerve, they'll keep going and annoy you as much as possible. They get a kick out of seeing you get angry. It's like borderline bullying. What's worse is, when they aren't man enough to face you, they pull the "I'm only joking" card and then five minutes later, start with the same crap again. Anyone ever had a friend like that? I can't remain friends with someone who acts that way.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

One of my ex-bosses did that to me all the time. Making ignorant sexist remarks then pretending he was joking. He was a nasty person. You have to know someone for a while until you know where to draw the line.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

losteternal said:


> One of my ex-bosses did that to me all the time. Making ignorant sexist remarks then pretending he was joking. He was a nasty person. You have to know someone for a while until you know where to draw the line.


I hate guys like that, sorry you had to listen to those remarks. The last guy who did this to me was actually a close friend. But at some point, he just started messing with me. He asked me questions like if the girl I was into at the time was drunk, would I take advantage of her and pretty much insulted me directly. When I told him he was crossing the line, he just laughed more. He didn't even feel sorry when I told him exactly how I thought about him. Also, I noticed he started doing the same to some of my other friends as well. He made some blatantly racist jokes about some of my asian friends (not just the innocent "can you do my math homework" "why, did you drink too much vodka" thing I did with my friends). And he was the first to whine when someone said even the slightest criticism about him.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

" Im only joking" seems to be the standard cop out for saying anything you want now days.


----------



## RenegadeSam (Mar 28, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I hate guys like that, sorry you had to listen to those remarks. The last guy who did this to me was actually a close friend. But at some point, he just started messing with me. He asked me questions like if the girl I was into at the time was drunk, would I take advantage of her and pretty much insulted me directly. When I told him he was crossing the line, he just laughed more. He didn't even feel sorry when I told him exactly how I thought about him. Also, I noticed he started doing the same to some of my other friends as well. He made some blatantly racist jokes about some of my asian friends (not just the innocent "can you do my math homework" "why, did you drink too much vodka" thing I did with my friends). And he was the first to whine when someone said even the slightest criticism about him.


Typical *******, likes to "joke" on everyone else but can't take the heat.
The best thing to do is straight out ignore them, if you feel you have to say something tell them they are a moron, there "joke" wasn't funny and they are pushing it, if they continue then just ignore them completely dont even look at them, they will stop and pissoff


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

RenegadeSam said:


> Typical *******, likes to "joke" on everyone else but can't take the heat.
> The best thing to do is straight out ignore them, if you feel you have to say something tell them they are a moron, there "joke" wasn't funny and they are pushing it, if they continue then just ignore them completely dont even look at them, they will stop and pissoff


Yeah, I was trying to do that. I heard he's leaving the area, but it seems like he might not, so I'll have to keep dealing with his crap. Honestly though, after like the tenth time he pulled that on me, I was 3 seconds away from beating the crap out of him, but my promise to myself never to get in a fight again stopped me. Treating your own friends like that is just pretty much inexcusable.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No I never really had friends like that though some did it when we were in a group with one another. Just never did that sort of stuff to me. All of my friends were just *really **really* *cheap* though they were nice i guess. Never insulted me and what not. I could see that getting annoying. It's like trying to bully people without sticking your hand in the pot. "You're a fat ****,just kiddin!"


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Be very careful when joking like that and make sure to only joke like that with someone you know well, or else it could end in disaster!


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Letmebe said:


> Be very careful when joking like that and make sure to only joke like that with someone you know well, or else it could end in disaster!


You mean the thing with my Korean friend? Like I said, I am very careful and if I see I've crossed the line I stop and apologise. It's more of an inside joke the two of us have, since we take psychology together, where we often discuss such issues, I don't do it with my other friends.


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Ntln said:


> You mean the thing with my Korean friend? Like I said, I am very careful and if I see I've crossed the line I stop and apologise. It's more of an inside joke the two of us have, since we take psychology together, where we often discuss such issues, I don't do it with my other friends.


Exactly, and keep this in mind with everyone you joke around with just in case.
Just be careful, and he forgave you right?
So you are golden


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ntln said:


> But some people, once they find that nerve, they'll keep going and annoy you as much as possible. They get a kick out of seeing you get angry. It's like borderline bullying. What's worse is, when they aren't man enough to face you, they pull the "I'm only joking" card and then five minutes later, start with the same crap again. Anyone ever had a friend like that? I can't remain friends with someone who acts that way.


Yeah, I've had quite a few friends like that. They would say that they're joking but the maliciousness was very obvious. This one guy used to beat me up, damage my property, and humiliate me in front of others and he'd claim he was just joking around. So one day I decided to "joke" back and I punched him in the jaw. He got mad and wanted to fight me :blank

I honestly think it's better to just cut people like that out of your life. They're just bullies in disguise. Real friends know when it's time to back off.


----------

